# Started new thread and lost it????????????



## crashcourse (Jan 17, 2010)

fuck me, i started a new thread that took fuckn forever to do .went to submit new thread and lost everything i wrote cause i forgot to log in.spent a hour on that fuckn thing-shitttttt.but it said i was logged in


----------

